# 8 week old Japanese Spitz



## shirstella (Nov 7, 2008)

here are our pups, now 8 weeks old, they have enjoyed xmas, pulling tinsil of the tree and ripping up wrapping paper, and will go to their new homes next week, we will miss them, (i wan't to keep them really)


----------



## gwyndog (Nov 22, 2008)

wow they look stunning, i'm not surprised you wan't to keep them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are very cute, i think i would want to keep them to,......


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

AWW reminds me when my boy was little, hes not so little now though lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are very pretty


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

They are gorgeous, i'd wanna keep them too


----------



## lj7471 (Jan 1, 2010)

shirstella said:


> here are our pups, now 8 weeks old, they have enjoyed xmas, pulling tinsil of the tree and ripping up wrapping paper, and will go to their new homes next week, we will miss them, (i wan't to keep them really)


aww i really want a spitz but i dont have the money to buy one now will u be breeding ures sometime lter this year and also how much do u sell them for?
:smile5:


----------



## PMW50 (Jan 14, 2010)

Cuties! xD
I love spitz dogs, we have a German Spitz, they're quite similar to the Japanese ones x3


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_They are really super little puppies.......I know a lady who breeds JS......super little dogs_


----------

